# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnic origin of these two ladies

## matty74



----------


## Carlos

Nordic with some mixture

----------


## halfalp

Americans from Minnesota.

----------


## Angela

> 


Maybe Finland? Perhaps the features are too soft for that. Northern or eastern Germany?

----------


## matty74

1/2 Norwegian & 1/2 German (Ostfriesland)

----------


## Fitzalan

Imma say Netherlands.

----------


## BillMC

Finnish or somewhere else in the Baltic region.

----------


## nick6899

northeastern europe

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ere-can-I-pass

can you reply to this

----------

